# Rigid fork to replace a 100mm suspension fork. Is it gonna be weird?



## DefenderOfRock (Jul 31, 2006)

I recently bought a trek/fisher Marlin SS and the stock Suntour Xct 100mm
is absolute rubbish and has got to go! I was about to pull the trigger on a Kona P2 rigid fork but I am unsure of how it will handle. The A-C on the Kona is 465mm and the A-C on the Suntour is ~515mm yikes! Is that 40mm gonna kill the handling? I am ok with quick steering, but not too much so.


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

I would search for a 100mm suspension corrected rigid fork ~490mm A/C. 465mm is I believe 80mm suspension corrected. A longer fork will handle different, but not going to radically change the handling. I have both on 2 different bikes, but hard to compare because completely different set-ups.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a P2 fork, brand new, uncut. I'd let it go for cheap if you were interested in trying it out for giggles...


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

That A-C measurement for the Suntour fork is unsagged. When you are on the bike, the fork will be partially compressed from your weight and will ride lower than that. Like the others said, go with a fork around 490mm A-c.


----------



## DefenderOfRock (Jul 31, 2006)

Cool, ill send you a PM. I would def be interested.


----------



## DefenderOfRock (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok so RE 490mm forks, any reccomendations for one in the price range of the Kona? (~$70-$100)

Theres some China carbon ones on ebay for $100-$130, should I be wary? Carbon would be sweeeeeet though...


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

Carbon is sweet. China carbon for a fork? It'll probably be ok, but you won't likely get a warning if it isn't. Riding along happy one second, spitting your teeth out the next. No thanks.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Isn't all the carbon manufacturing done in China?
The issue isn't the country, it's the quality. That said, be sure to purchase from a reputable seller and I think you'll do fine. I'm not sure what to suggest, the forks I would recommend are all about 470 a-c (80mm corrected). Possibly the Soma, link below. I guess see what comes up on fleabay or locally for used for that $70-100 price range.

Soma 29er fork at 485
Universal Cycles -- Soma 29"/27.5" MTB Disc Rigid Fork


----------



## DefenderOfRock (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice call on the Soma. I just needed to expand my price range search a bit. I saw IRD makes a 485mm too. Id much rather get steel than carbon at that price point.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I would not trust the Chinese carbon fork says the guy with Chinese carbon bars. My bars have been fine, but a fork is an a different league.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Rod said:


> I would not trust the Chinese carbon fork says the guy with Chinese carbon bars. My bars have been fine, but a fork is an a different league.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Chinese carbon rims and frames seem to have a good following.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

NordieBoy said:


> The Chinese carbon rims and frames seem to have a good following.


Agreed, I'm just a skeptic. In all honesty it would probably be fine, but if it failed, then it would be epic. The way I ride, I'm not willing to take that risk.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DefenderOfRock (Jul 31, 2006)

Rod said:


> Agreed, I'm just a skeptic. In all honesty it would probably be fine, but if it failed, then it would be epic. The way I ride, I'm not willing to take that risk.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Truth. I love the carbon fork on my CX bike. Ive taken it off 10" drops and through rock gardens and its been a champ. I wont take any risk of a failure from cheapo carbon, however unlikely it might be.

Just ordered a Surly Krampus fork for $90. Its got a 483mm a2c so that sounds perfect. Plus (hehe punny) I can fit a 29+ tire someday!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

DefenderOfRock said:


> Truth. I love the carbon fork on my CX bike. Ive taken it off 10" drops and through rock gardens and its been a champ. I wont take any risk of a failure from cheapo carbon, however unlikely it might be.
> 
> Just ordered a Surly Krampus fork for $90. Its got a 483mm a2c so that sounds perfect. Plus (hehe punny) I can fit a 29+ tire someday!


Exactly, if you're on a budget and desired a carbon fork, I recommend picking up a white brothers or another used name brand carbon fork. If you don't desire a carbon fork follow the above user's path. Simply put, a no name carbon fork's risk isn't worth the reward.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## onegearaddict (May 16, 2013)

The P2 is solid, but a bit harsh on the ride. I'm pretty sure in that price range you can get a Salsa Cromoto which is also 100mm suspension corrected and has a smoother ride.


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

Interesting, none of those forks have much offset for a 29er. I think your bike had 51mm. And trek tends to run fairly long trail, usually >80mm. Which is better than it sounds, that trek formula of 69*/51mm kinda works, I like it.* But the offset is an important part of that formula, and if you depart from that by going with a shorter offset, I doubt you will like it much. 

There could be an argument for going with a shorter fork with a tad less offset. If you could get your head angle up to 70*, with a 45mm offset your trail should be in the mid-80's, right where it's supposed to be. 

I mean, it's not like you're hanging way out over the edge, there are 29ers out there with a 71 degree hta. And I would go out and buy one before I rode a bike with 69 degrees and 94mm of trail. Ew.

Just got a soma fork for my daughter's bike, very pretty. Soma or the Salsa in 80mm/29er size, that's what I would do.

----------

*Walt, the custom fork guy, says a trail in the 60's is optimal, but I gotta wonder if maybe something in the 80's is better for 29ers. Maybe you should call him, he'll make you a custom fork for about $300, and it's not out of the question you might find that to be the best value, if handling is really your top priority.


----------

